# Great Grandmaster Ernesto Presas passes Away



## Dan Anderson

This is from fma.net:

I just received a call from the Presas family. It is my sorrowful duty to announce to all Kombatan practitioners, all IPMAF members, and all my fellow FMA practitioners, that Great Grandmaster Ernesto Amador Presas passed away in his sleep today in Manila (Nov. 1, 2010 in the Philippines, October 31 here in the States). 

I spoke with Mercy (Mrs. Presas). All she can say right now is that GGM's body will be brought back to Hinigaran. I will announce dates and times as funeral arrangements are made.

To my teacher, my mentor, and my friend, Thank you for all you've done for me, for our people, and for martial art practitioners the world over.

Alex(ander Bautista Bayot France)
Email: AlexFranceSr@gmail.com
Cell: (925) 864-7477


----------



## Bob Hubbard

MT Memorial Thread:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=91318


----------



## blackdiamondcobra

Rip


----------



## Drac

R.i.p


----------



## pakyon

R.I.P.  

Ernesto's close family friends the Urbano's always spoke with much love in their eyes when they told me stories about growing up with the Presas Brothers in the PI...


----------



## seasoned

.


----------



## graywolf

This is very sad news for all the martial arts family..."Any man's death diminishes me because I am involved in mankind."...John Donne
Codially, Howard Vanderbeck


----------



## Mider1985

R.i.p.


----------

